# Ban?



## SickFish (Dec 15, 2002)

ummmmm you probably think i am a moron but how do people get banned ?what do they do?I ask this so i don't make these mistakes and get banned myself.....(i love it here)


----------



## kutabare (Dec 15, 2002)

either, 

post ROM links
post Porn
call mods pricks/homo's
use sexual swearwords in posts
hack the site

you gotta remember kids cruise the forum so anything adult orientated may offend/scar the kids for life


----------



## EagleZer0 (Dec 15, 2002)

and yet you explain the rules in non-pg territory...


----------



## SickFish (Dec 15, 2002)

hey i am what some call a "kid" so why would i post that..........


----------



## kutabare (Dec 15, 2002)

QUOTE(EagleZer0 @ Dec 15 2002 said:


> and yet you explain the rules in non-pg territory...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, they gotta learn sometime


----------



## SickFish (Dec 15, 2002)

well thanks for your help people


----------



## kutabare (Dec 15, 2002)

no trouble at all


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 15, 2002)

QUOTE(SickFish @ Dec 14 2002 said:


> hey i am what some call a "kid" so why would i post that..........


I know a few kids (most of them thirteen to fourteen year old males) who think that, in order to seem cool, they must pretend to be older and the only way they think they can do that is by swearing every other word, or posting porn.  These are the misguided youth who deserve either aid or a savage beating in a burlap sack, but most of the time by age 16-18 or even 19 in extreme cases, they've more or less straightened out by themselves.  I'm not reffering to anyone here that has made more than a dozen posts, though -- typically if they last that long they're in control of themself.

Gotta hate the effects of hormone coctails, eh?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## kutabare (Dec 15, 2002)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Dec 15 2002 said:


> Gotta hate the effects of hormone coctails, eh?


----------



## SickFish (Dec 15, 2002)

I am not that knid of kid though.........I admit my youth,and don't pretend to be older than i am.........


Well i feel really stupid now,i just found the rules.....sorry for the trouble people.


----------



## Lord Graga (Dec 15, 2002)

You also get banned for spamming, and double accounting.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 15, 2002)

You also get banned if we don't like you or you leave a wierd smell behind in the bathroom.



....joking.


----------



## Angelical_1 (Dec 15, 2002)

Shaunj66, can you please leave my bathroom out of this please !! :-P


----------



## T-hug (Dec 15, 2002)

You get banned if your name is 'Bob'.....


----------



## dice (Dec 15, 2002)

... or if you have a metroid sig.

lol joking


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 15, 2002)

Or, in at least one case, expect us to take your word if you say "what ip i dont have 1".

...I still remember that one...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Lord Graga (Dec 15, 2002)

This is goinf to far....
If i was a moderator i would say:


-CLOSED-


----------



## koentje3 (Dec 15, 2002)

Yep, nut you ain't no moderator.


----------



## SickFish (Dec 15, 2002)

hey i know this went to far,i get the point.......so it should be closed,any moderators out there can....i know now.


----------



## Smith (Dec 15, 2002)

Anyone got any pie?

Mmmm, pie!


----------



## SickFish (Dec 15, 2002)

ummmmm you probably think i am a moron but how do people get banned ?what do they do?I ask this so i don't make these mistakes and get banned myself.....(i love it here)


----------



## T-hug (Dec 16, 2002)

I thought it was a good read... oh well you made it... you want it closed...



-CLOSED-


----------

